# CR1 SL expectations?



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I've ridden my CR1 SL just over 510 hours since I bought it 10 months ago. It feels the same as the first ride. No problems and I ride it very hard (road races, crits, Tuesday/Wednesday night shop ride/races, [read potholes]) even take it on a crushed granite road from time to time. I'm 160lbs race as a 3 fwiw.

So, just wondering what other CR1 owners have experienced with their bikes? Any problems? If so, give us the scenerio.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

My biggest ond only problem with CR1SL" I dont get to ride it often enough". I like the feel of my Look hsc5 fork over Scott fork. and saved 100g.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

sevencycle said:


> My biggest ond only problem with CR1SL" I dont get to ride it often enough". I like the feel of my Look hsc5 fork over Scott fork. and saved 100g.


Does the Look fork shorten the wheel base as compared to the Scott fork? I didn't even notice the fork when I checked out your thread a while back. Looks good! 

Ironically, the reason I posted was due to the Look forum where some claimed the CR1 will start to show some faults after a year. Naturally, this means nothing to me, but I was interested in hearing about any problems folks have encountered due to everyday riding wear and tear.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

woodys737 said:


> Does the Look fork shorten the wheel base as compared to the Scott fork? I didn't even notice the fork when I checked out your thread a while back. Looks good!
> 
> Ironically, the reason I posted was due to the Look forum where some claimed the CR1 will start to show some faults after a year. Naturally, this means nothing to me, but I was interested in hearing about any problems folks have encountered due to everyday riding wear and tear.


I didnt do any homework.I just installed fork because it was much lighter. HSC5 softend the ride. Could be shorter I have not done any corners above 40mph so we will see. I have been mid 50's in straight line and bike tracks well.I am light rider as might not be a better choice for others.:23: :23: :23: :23: :9:


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Look rider might be trying to justify a heavier more expensive purchase.I have seen CR1's rode hard put away wet for a few years and still going.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah. YMMV is what I'm thinking.

How much do you figure you saved with Ti bolts? Is there a kit like srp used to have? Or did you size individually? I was looking into it a while ago, but got kind of hung up trying to make sure I had the right sizes...Redmist was where I was looking.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

woodys737 said:


> Yeah. YMMV is what I'm thinking.
> 
> How much do you figure you saved with Ti bolts? Is there a kit like srp used to have? Or did you size individually? I was looking into it a while ago, but got kind of hung up trying to make sure I had the right sizes...Redmist was where I was looking.


No kit I sourced bolt by bolt. All together ti bolts,derail pivot ect... I would guess 50g. Not alot but I didnt want to overlook any area to improve.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

sevencycle said:


> No kit I sourced bolt by bolt. All together ti bolts,derail pivot ect... I would guess 50g. Not alot but I didnt want to overlook any area to improve.


It all adds up. My bike is pretty much stock if you could call it that. I have a second set of race wheels from Zipp but, can't justify the cost of all the other cool things that I'm going to check out at Fairwheel bikes in two weeks. Did you go all the way and do Powercordz, carbon pulleys, nylon cage bolts...? Anyway, with wheels you must have eliminated 3 lbs or so. Nice.


----------

